# New FREE App for Premature Babies



## Robbiesmum

Hi all

After the fantastic reponse to the Life's Little Treasures Foundation's Apple app Premature Baby Journal we decided to release a free app for families as well so please check out NICU words https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/nicu-words/id483500343?mt=8


----------



## 25weeker

What a great app. Do you mind if I post this on a few other forums?


----------



## AP

I noticed this and downloaded last week-good work! X


----------



## Robbiesmum

Hey 25 weeker - that would be awesome :happydance: if you could post on other forums we would really appreciate it

The free one is NICU words
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/nicu-words/id483500343?mt=8

Premature Baby Journal is the paid one - just a small fee which helps the charity to help premature babies - we are all volunteers that have had a prem that run the foundation
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/premature-baby-journal/id460769924?mt=8

And finally here is more about the foundation

https://www.lifeslittletreasures.org.au/


----------

